# How far would you go for love?



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

This woman did what she did for love and to prove her commitment to her betrothed. When I saw this article my sometimes warped mind immediately thought of this question. Would any wayward spouse go to these lengths to show contrition and remorse after betraying a loved one?

Lesya and Rouslan | BME: Tattoo, Piercing and Body Modification News

_Lesya and Rouslan

Posted on January 30, 2013 by Shannon Larratt

Lesya Toumaniantz’s radical facial tattoo has recently gone viral, posted on thousands of Facebook pages with captions like “next level face tattoo” from Russia. So I thought it was time to tell the real story behind this remarkable tattoo.

About a month ago, Rouslan Toumaniantz, a well known and sometimes notorious Belgium-based tattoo artist (of Tattoo Box in Kortrijk), and Lesya, a designer living at the time in Saransk, a city in central Russia started talking via chat (Rouslan speaks fluent Russian) and realized they had a lot in common, and quickly began falling head over heels in love. About a week ago they met in person in Moscow and decided to get married — their plans for their life together include her learning to tattoo (Rouslan tells me she’s already a talented artist), apprenticing under her husband-to-be, while she also gets the full-body ink that she’s always dreamed of (biomech is the current plan) — and of course a family.

Her new facial tattoo that’s getting all the attention, a huge commitment for both a person with limited experience as a publicly modified person and for a new relationship screams out the intensity of their commitment to their new life, reads “RUSLAN”, the name of her betrothed. At first glance the tattoo echoes Latin American gang tattooing — MS-13 is the first thing that’s come to many people’s minds — and I worry that it could complicate future travel in the Americas, to say nothing of putting her in danger in some cities (of course, these are places where deaf people speaking sign language occasionally are stabbed when foolish gangmembers assume they’re throwing rival gang-signs). But to be clear, the tattoo has nothing about committing to a life in a gang — it’s a commitment to love.

I know that there are people who are terrified that Lesya has made a rash decision that she’ll regret horribly, but sometimes the best decisions are the ones you make in an instant with your heart rather than the ones long-debated in your mind. I know many people whose favorite mods are the ones they got “on a whim”, and who are still happily married to the person they fell for the instant they saw — “love at first sight” is an old truism — and proposed to within the week. I wish them the best of luck and hope that their life plays out as they dream it to be._


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Not that far.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> Not that far.


Definitely not.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe some stick-em's (temporary tattoos).


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

That's unfortunate. She's very pretty. Too bad she disfigured herself in such a stupid way. The only thing guaranteed in life is death and taxes. Unfortunately, love is not guaranteed to be "forever"...


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The photo is creepy because her left eye looks bald (no lashes showing due to angle of camera.) This could confuse people into not being okay with the tattoo, if they don't notice what's really creeping them out. Probably amateur error of the photographer, paying too much attention to one detail (the tattoo) while completely forgetting the basics of portraiture and how lack of visible eyelashes or other perceptual unbalancing of expected natural features can ruin a face and unintentionally unsettled viewers. Her left eyebrow is also much lighter in color than the right. Either from faulty makeup or from bad lighting.

The tattoo, being an art form, is beyond criticism. Art is art.
She has a cute face with a cute outgoing expression that makes a nice canvas for the artist.


----------



## ChangingMe (Oct 3, 2012)

Yikes. That's a bit extreme. 

Though I would very much like to have DD's name or something else significant tattooed on my ring finger, so even if I have my rings off for some reason (swimming, etc.), I would still have it there. He hates tattoos though, so I doubt this will happen, even if he does eventually commit to R with me.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

The eyes of limerence.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Postponed my dreams for hers. Helped her start her business. Held her at night when she cried because her daughter hurt her. Researched cars, computers and anything that she desired. Visited her step-father with her while he was dying from alzheimer's. Cried when he beloved step-father died, even though I really didn't know him. Held my tongue when asked, even though I wanted to chew her daughter a new arse. Went clothes shopping with her when she asked what I would like her to wear and helped pick out and put away clothes for her. We've all done it. Need I go on?

PS.: No facial tattoos


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I wouldn't even try that with a sharpie - much less a tattoo.

I remember seeing Nick Cannon's tattoo a while back and someone remarked about how much it's going to hurt when he gets it removed:










At least if Nick and the diva breaks up he can keep his shirt on.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

My stbxh put a very large tattoo w/heart, rose and my name on his arm for our 5th anniversary. I think it is a hoot that now everytime he takes his shirt off his wh*re she sees my name.....and so does he. Nice reminder of how he pissed his life away.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

These things aren't demonstrations of love. They're vanity plates carved into flesh. 

It's like if I say "I love my girlfriend so much I'm going to play golf for her." 

Great, but she probably doesn't see the same value in it as I do. 

Such superficial understandings of love.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd tattoo my stbxw's name on my chest, but would feel silly walking around with "Disloyal, Cheating Skank" under my shirt.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The world is full of stupid people.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> I wouldn't even try that with a sharpie - much less a tattoo.
> 
> I remember seeing Nick Cannon's tattoo a while back and someone remarked about how much it's going to hurt when he gets it removed:
> 
> ...


He'll just get it altered to read "MARIJUANA".


----------

